# Sage Bariasta Express air in water?



## Aher (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi. After my Barista Express broke down, i recently replaced the solenoid valves, and found out, that one of the hoses was clogged. Ive replaced the parts and everything runs again. But there is now a new issue. There is coming alot of air out of hot water outlet? It spits alot. Ive noticed, that there is lots of air inside the hose outlet from heater coil?? The inside hose to the coil has no air in it. All new o-rings and No leakage anywhere.

Hope some have the fight answer for my issue. I love the machine 😊


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

That might happen while air is getting out of the pipework but a clogged pipe and solenoid problems makes me wonder about scale and the spitting is actually water boiling off in the thermothingy. Lots of scale will upset the temperature stability as heat isn't transferred to the water so easily and PID over compensates - all will do that even in boiler machines.

The other thing that might is a slight leak that lets air in but not water out. From your description that can only be where water goes in or out of the thermothingy or the hot water valve.

Maybe the answer is to descale the thermothingy separately. Block the output and fill it with white vinegar or ?? some way. As the tubes in the coil are stainless something stronger could be used but not on the entire machine due to aluminium in the group head. White white vinegar should be safe and hours of soaking with some fresh solution now and again should clear it.

My Sage DB was a refurb and the people who did that probably descaled it. It still left some behind. This sort of thing can happen. I descale and it still doesn't remove all of it so it continues to build up. The symptoms in this case was excessive boiling noises when the boilers reached set temperature. In your case it could be water boiling off when it shouldn't.

The other reason might be lots of air in the water. This sometimes happens when work is done on the water mains. Boil some tap water, leave to cool and fill with that from empty. Might be worth doing this first really.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Another. A slower descale. Mix some up as usually. Fit a pressurised basket into the portafilter and descale using brew. Say run a couple of hundred ml though. Wait 10mins, repeat and so on.  Your on your own here but something like that would give the descaler more time to work.

It might shift enough scale to upset the solenoids so be sure to backflush after that. There is a video on cleaning the solenoids on youtube on a BE. Generally this is what they will need rather than replacement.


----------



## Aher (Mar 31, 2021)

Wow. Tanks for your time answering my question.

I really have no clue hense what happened after i replaced the parts, but i tryed the machine again today, and everything seems work as it should???

Could it be happen that the coil have been heatet up empty without water after my replacement? IT really felt like it was boiling the water inside the coil??

Anyways it runs now. It will just remaining a big question in my head.


----------



## Aher (Mar 31, 2021)

Arh damnit. Still same issue.

There comes so much air that the first cup espresso pressure remains 0 bar untill next cup. The barometer swings - Perhaps og the air bobbles. And the hot water function still spitting as hell 😔

I guess ill have to replaced the o-rings again. Just weird that nothing leaks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd be inclined to try the slow descale I mentioned through the portafilter with an empty dual wall filter basket in. Or descale the thermo coil on it's own but as it is aluminium a strong descaler can only be used in the internal stainless tube - assuming that is what it is. Even stainless varies though. Some more resistant than others.

You'd best stick to Puly descaler or Sage's own. Puly's is cheaper.


----------

